# Can't afford gas



## Raine (Sep 21, 2005)

http://toccionline.kizash.com/movies/i_cant_afford_my_gasoline/


----------



## pdswife (Sep 21, 2005)

Boy oh boy!  Have you got that right!

There's something wrong when I get excited 
because I'm "only" paying 2.97 for gas.


----------



## Raven (Sep 21, 2005)

RIGHT ON!!!

This whole thing reminds me of that song "It was nineteen seventy somethin', in the world that I grew up in"  I believe in this case it was 1973.

~ Raven ~


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2005)

you're not kidding. it's crazy.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 21, 2005)

Raine......theres a couple of those Hummers around here but I haven't seen them much lately.


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 22, 2005)

BACK IN THE 70'S WE CALL THEM A BUMMER, COME TO THINK OF IT I WAS USING A SCOOTER I GUESS I WILL GET TO GO BACK TO MY CHILDHOOD DAYS AFTER ALL !


----------



## mish (Sep 22, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> BACK IN THE 70'S WE CALL THEM A BUMMER,


 
 

It's still a "BUMMER."  I liked "bummer." It covered Everything. Man, I am so bummed out, what a bummer, etc. I hope the odd and even line-up-at-the pump days don't return. That was a BUMMER!


----------

